# Define 'Amazing Sex'



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello, I was just reading another thread here (the 'no turn down sex policy') and someone wrote that the spouse wasn't into at first, but then they had amazing sex. It got me wondering, how do you define, 'amazing sex.'

Three kids and 30 years later (started dating at 16) I don't think I've ever had amazing sex and I want it. Does it mean that I orgasm once? twice? more? is it a screaming orgasm? hit the g-spot (tried a few times but haven't found it yet)? how long does foreplay last? is it mutual foreplay? is it when your spouse is awesome at oral sex? how long does actual sex last? do you have sex a few times? a few different positions? is it kissing each other up and down the body? how long does the whole amazing sex session last? is it toys? games? vibrators?

What makes sex so amazing? Tell me! Tell me!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Definitely one that results in both parties dripping in sweat and panting heavily when it's over.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

usually an injury as well :smthumbup:


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

HAH!!!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

When it's so rare you're amazed that you're having sex.

or 

You're so old or out of shape you're amazed you had sex and survived.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

if you need a definition then you haven't had it yet


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Interesting question.

It's not easy to define. I'm thinking along the lines of sex where you become so focussed on what you're doing and what to do next to eke out that much more pleasure that absolutely everything else in the world disappears. Sex where if your house caved in around you while you were going at it you wouldn't realize it until your were done.


----------



## ad-havoc (Nov 29, 2012)

it depends is your sex is orgasmic or intense emotional bonding.

i prefer the emotional bonding because it makes both spouse appreciate each other


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

It is amazing when you both start out with lots of energy, and when finished, you are both worn out, sweaty, out of breath, and "spent". 

I also think it is amazing when I can get my wife into several different positions in one session instead of the old, tired missionary position from start to finish...

Our "vacation sex" is quite amazing...must be the change of setting and stress free atmosphere. :smthumbup:


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

When I can't think or speak straight for about 5 minutes afterwards.

When I get up to go to the bathroom and I walk like I would fail a sobriety test.... 


But really, when I'm able to let go of any inhibitions, enjoy the moment, and nothing else really matters except that moment. Then afterwards, I'm relaxed content to just lay there and not move, those are the times I think "that was amazing".


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

is amazing sex anomalous? like what % of the time do people who have amazing sex have amazing sex?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

IslandGirl3 said:


> is amazing sex anomalous? like what % of the time do people who have amazing sex have amazing sex?



it's like a bell curve I think

imagine you have sex 100 times

I'd say 10 times it's amazing
10 times it's blah 
the remaining 80 times falls in the good to very good range

(in relative terms)


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I would say it's more like 2-5% of the time.....at least thats my opinion.

I think amazing sex, I think broken furniture, pulled muscles, spankbank material, tell your friends & neighbors etc......

that kind of sex is pretty rare

probably more like 1-3% of the time


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

It's like pornography, I can't define it, but I know when I've had it.......

It usually involves something unexpected...


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

IslandGirl3 said:


> is amazing sex anomalous? like what % of the time do people who have amazing sex have amazing sex?


I can't give a specific number.... I would say I have a great and satisfying sex life and that amazing sex comes around every so often.

It's really hard to say what exactly makes it amazing, it could be that we tried a new location, good be the type if O I had, how much energy we had etc...

For me though,the more emotional connection I have with my h, the better it is for me regardless of how wild or tame the session was.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Good sex for me is when the both of us are very intuned to each others physical needs and wants, and we satisfy them without speaking a word. You know where and how the other person wants to be kissed or touched. When my whole body starts shaking as I approach orgasm.

I always feel like I'm hung over after a good session. Does it happen every time, nah....probably like 80 per cent of the time though.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

IslandGirl3 said:


> Three kids and 30 years later (started dating at 16) I don't think I've ever had amazing sex and I want it. Does it mean that I orgasm once? twice? more? is it a screaming orgasm? hit the g-spot (tried a few times but haven't found it yet)? how long does foreplay last? is it mutual foreplay? is it when your spouse is awesome at oral sex? how long does actual sex last? do you have sex a few times? a few different positions? is it kissing each other up and down the body? how long does the whole amazing sex session last? is it toys? games? vibrators?


It can be none of that. It can be all of that. The specifics don't matter.

I'm the one who mentioned "amazing" sex in the other thread. For us it's amazing when we're both feeling extremely connected to one another. It's an intangible feeling that takes good sex, no matter the specifics of that sex, and bumps it up to amazing sex. She's turned on, I'm turned on, our chemistry is explosive, and we're totally in-tune with enjoying whatever sexual act we are committed to.

Think about your favorite meal. The one that is always good, no matter when you have it. Now aren't there a few times when you have that dish, and for whatever reason, it just tastes even better to you than normal? That's amazing sex for us.

And just as it's tough to have an amazing experience with your favorite food if you don't already have a favorite food, it's going to be tough to have an amazing sexual experience if sex, in general, isn't already very good to you.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lots of different fluids are usually involved


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife sometimes says that she was on another planet after I gave her an orgasm orally....and she slowly comes back to earth while her breathing comes back to normal...would "interplanetary travel" count as amazing sex?  just checking...

Also, if you have to completely change the sheets on the bed...just to go to sleep, it was probably pretty good sex.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> My wife sometimes says that she was on another planet after I gave her an orgasm orally....and she slowly comes back to earth while her breathing comes back to normal...would "interplanetary travel" count as amazing sex?  just checking...
> 
> Also, if you have to completely change the sheets on the bed...just to go to sleep, it was probably pretty good sex.


true dat

or when you have chapped lips the next day, and the phrase glazed donut comes to mind


----------



## ad-havoc (Nov 29, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> lots of different fluids are usually involved


can you offer the details?:smthumbup:


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I actually find it difficult to put into words (unusual for someone so wordy) it's just one of those things you KNOW when you've had great sex! 

But it's definitely the connection that I/we feel that makes it better/special/different. 

I've been with my H for 25 years so 'barely' remember sex with anyone else.... I don't recall 'amazing' sex with any of them. I can 'just' recall upside-down-hot-monkey-sex...hot sex... but not amazing sex in the way I have it now.

Which obviously is the love factor... but I loved a couple of those old BF's too. For me I think it's all about that connection. 

But that might be a female thing or a waiwera thing... wanting that emotional connection ( ya I know men need that too)

Have others had AMAZING sex with people they're not in love with or even with strangers (hookers/ONS)?


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> imagine you have sex 100 times
> 
> I'd say 10 times it's amazing
> 10 times it's blah
> the remaining 80 times falls in the good to very good range


*Does the math*

Hmm, by this formula, I should have had 'amazing sex' about once a year for the last ten years. Heh heh. But that can't be right, because I don't think I've ever had amazing sex... with minor variations, it almost always feels the same.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

To those who say they've never experienced amazing sex:

Do you now, or have you ever, felt potent chemistry you and your spouse (or anyone)?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Isn't describing amazing sex to a person who has never had amazing sex like describing an orgasm to a person who has never had an orgasm?


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

^^ yeah, I was in the camp of I wasn't sure I had an O, until I actually had one that left no doubts.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

It is definitely something that just happens. You can't just say, "Honey tonight lets have AMAZING SEX!" And if you did say that, you would find yourself in the dog house. "Are you saying sex with me isn't always amazing?" No good answer.

If you try for it, it will not happen. Just enjoy the journey. 

You can however increase your chances if you try something new.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

For me "amazing sex" could be any number of things:

1.) When we are both so overcome with lust, that we practically attack each other, and don't really care about what is happening around us, like we are the only two people in the world.

2.) When we are having sex and we get into that perfect combination of position, rythm, and unspoken communication.

3.) When we are so consumed with giving each other pleasure, that our own needs no longer play into the equation, and all hesitations, inhibitions, and embarrasments disappear.

4.) When we give each other so many orgasms (perhaps 2 or 3 for me, 20 or more for her) that we can barely move when we finally finish.

5.) When our orgasms are so explosive that my semen pretty much goes everywhere and neither of us care, and she leaves a massive wet spot on the sheets underneath her.

Wow, I'm really worked up now thinking about all of that, might have to go rub one out...


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

40isthenew20 said:


> Definitely one that results in both parties dripping in sweat and panting heavily when it's over.


Reminds me of that old Richard Pryor joke. "If your woman wants to sit up and talk after sex, you have more f**king to do." 

:rofl:


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

My wife and I have had sex on a few occasions over the years that I walked away from saying that it was a amazing, but not to often. Usually it happens when we havent had sex in a while and there is a lot of pent up tension. If we are having it regularly, it is just the same old thing, nothing great.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

If you need an explanation, you've never had it.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

It can be amazing for different reasons...emotional connection, intense orgasms, or multiple orgasms. Different things can be amazing at different times. Chemistry is one of those things that can't even be explained..but once you experience it, you finally understand what people were talking about.

Like another poster said, don't be afraid to try something new. Amazing things can happen.....


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Amazing sex I cannot really articulate but when I reflect on it afterwards the word "amazing" comes to mind.

A deep emotional connection as part of great sex takes it up a notch to the amazing level for me.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Holland said:


> Amazing sex I cannot really articulate but when I reflect on it afterwards the word "amazing" comes to mind.
> 
> A deep emotional connection as part of great sex takes it up a notch to the amazing level for me.


None of the times I felt it was amazing had anything to do with an emotional connection. Maybe that is why the amazing hasn't happened all that often.


----------



## justbidingtime (Sep 25, 2012)

MrVanilla said:


> *Does the math*
> 
> Hmm, by this formula, I should have had 'amazing sex' about once a year for the last ten years. Heh heh. But that can't be right, because I don't think I've ever had amazing sex... with minor variations, it almost always feels the same.


I thought you went 10 years without sex or even touch??? Why do you show up it seems about once a week to post inane thoughts???? Anyone who has a read a single post of yours knows how you feel about sex and anything that could result in amazing sex.

I went back again and checked your threads & posts and am convinced you are either a Troll or so screwed up sexually you are completely lost and refuse to look for answers.

If you are no troll, I feel lousy for your spouse......

BTW....... Yep I`m still looking for that amazing sex you ask about...... However I promise my sex is a lot better than MrVanilla`s..........


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

From what I read, the definition can be as varied as the individuals.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

me and my hand have decent sex..

seriously though...there have been good times..mostly the oral and 69 oral before marriage...nowadays she's
not able to keep up with me it seems..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Amazing sex to me:

The speed and urgency fits the mood you are in that day.Sometimes you want it fast sometimes you want it slow...sex is AMAZING when it fits your mood.It's out of this world when you and your partner are in the mood for the same kind of sex,love making or straight up f***ing.

It's amazing when you both feel that extra bit of connection when you look at each other.It's amazing when he touches you in all the right places exactly when you need him to.It's amazing when you touch him in all the right places exactly when he needs you to...

It's amazing when your bodies make funny noises as they rub together and you can both look at each other and give that sexy laugh then kiss deeply with a hint of that chuckle still in the back of your throat.
It's amazing when you get lost in the moment.When you forget there's a world outside your door and the only two people who exist are you and your partner.

It's amazing sex when you have an orgasm so intense that you'd swear at that moment you'd die for him,kill for him,sacrifice anything for him...you'd give anything just to touch his skin and kiss his lips.

It's amazing sex when his orgasm is so powerful and so moving that you get off just feeling,hearing,and seeing him get off.

Amazing sex isn't about how many orgasms you can cram into one session. Amazing sex isn't about cumming at the same time. 

Amazing sex is about the power of the connection you have with your partner.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Amazing sex to me:
> 
> The speed and urgency fits the mood you are in that day.Sometimes you want it fast sometimes you want it slow...sex is AMAZING when it fits your mood.It's out of this world when you and your partner are in the mood for the same kind of sex,love making or straight up f***ing.
> 
> ...


Loved reading your post, it was beautifully written.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

TrustInUs said:


> Loved reading your post, it was beautifully written.


thank you


----------



## Snookums (Nov 6, 2012)

When you're out of breath, sweaty, sore & whooped. When you can't help but not move and lay there for 10 minutes afterwards. When your body gets the shudders hours afterwards just thinking about it.

As others have also said when both are completely satisfied, many different positions have transpired & the sex session lasts for a long time.

When you can just lay there saying "Damn that was awesome"


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

when we both lay there without speaking.
and we look at each other with raised eyebrows like, "dang..."

happens rather frequently in the naga household, i would estimate 70-80% of the time.


----------



## SLOLUVR51 (Feb 28, 2012)

Or when she says "Let's have sex" and you think "wow, that's amazing!"


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Jaquen! Thanks for checking in and reminding me that it was you who had amazing sex with your wife.

Glad (I think) to know that amazing sex isn't par for the course. It's great for the people who have it 80% of the time, but I like the bell curve analysis, where it doesn't happen so often, so I don't feel like I'm totally missing out, though I would like to be in the 1 percentile, at least.

I disagree that it's hard to describe amazing sex like you can't describe an orgasm. Maybe because I know what it's like to have an orgasm. Some are blips and some are good, but it's good enough to know what amazing might feel like.

Can you have amazing sex with a guy with premature ejaculation? How can intercourse that lasts anywhere from 3 seconds to maybe 2 minutes ever be amazing?

And I disagree, for me anyway, that a great emotional connection is what makes sex amazing. I have a great emotional connection with my husband. We are very very tight. We get along great. Very affectionate and loving to each other and our kids. Still, the amazing emotional connection doesn't translate to amazing sex.

I'm jealous of the woman in a guys post (this thread or another) who said that in 25 years, his wife maybe DID NOT orgasm about 6 times. Although I don't have to orgasm every time, some of the time would be nice. It wasn't til I discovered these forums, that it even dawned on me that I should want more. And now I want amazing sex, too.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Amazing sex to me:
> 
> The speed and urgency fits the mood you are in that day.Sometimes you want it fast sometimes you want it slow...sex is AMAZING when it fits your mood.It's out of this world when you and your partner are in the mood for the same kind of sex,love making or straight up f***ing.
> 
> ...


I need a cigarette, and I don't even smoke.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

IslandGirl3 said:


> Hey Jaquen! Thanks for checking in and reminding me that it was you who had amazing sex with your wife.


You're very welcome.



IslandGirl3 said:


> Can you have amazing sex with a guy with premature ejaculation? How can intercourse that lasts anywhere from 3 seconds to maybe 2 minutes ever be amazing?


Some of the most amazing sex we've ever had didn't involve intercourse. There was no penetration at all during the amazing sex that I was talking about the other day, that sparked this thread.



IslandGirl3 said:


> And I disagree, for me anyway, that a great emotional connection is what makes sex amazing. I have a great emotional connection with my husband. We are very very tight. We get along great. Very affectionate and loving to each other and our kids. Still, the amazing emotional connection doesn't translate to amazing sex.


How is your _sexual_ chemistry? Strong emotional connections outside of the bedroom don't necessarily translate into potent sexual chemistry.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

jaquen said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this thread. Reading the posts have been helpful. Especially this one. Thank you, Jaquen. It is making me think.


----------



## larcenciel (Nov 28, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> Reminds me of that old Richard Pryor joke. "If your woman wants to sit up and talk after sex, you have more f**king to do."
> 
> :rofl:


I want to put that on a t-shirt. :lol:


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Look at porn.

Find something you think is really hot.

That's what amazing sex looks like.

Then, if you want it, go get it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

jaquen said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mentioned the emotional connection but what I said was that it takes great sex up a notch (for me). 

I have had plenty of great sex in my life but the difference with my SO is that as our emotional connection deepens the depth of our sexual chemistry also deepens.

We would easily be in the group that has amazing sex most of the time we do it. We don't have to hang from the chandeliers but even the kissing while we are having sex is amazing.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

jaquen said:


> I need a cigarette, and I don't even smoke.


:rofl:

I was going to type more but figured that was enough lol


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

Great sex for me is when both of us are really into the moment and have a mutual desire for each other at the same moment.

My wife and I have had our sexless moments in our marriage, but we are finally getting onthe same page. I am providing the things that she wants and she is gaining an understanding of the importance of sex in our relationship.

Recently we had mind-blowing sex. We tried a different position that hit the spot for both of us. Let's just say that when I cleaned up afterwards, I was wiping up clear down by my knees.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

ARF said:


> Recently we had mind-blowing sex. We tried a different position that hit the spot for both of us. Let's just say that when I cleaned up afterwards, I was wiping up clear down by my knees.


*OH MAN!!! HURRY UP AND REPLY AND TELL ME WHAT THAT POSITION IS. I'M TRYING IT THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!! *I've been looking for that spot!!!

Thanks for your reply ScarletBegonias. You're a poet.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

IslandGirl3 said:


> *OH MAN!!! HURRY UP AND REPLY AND TELL ME WHAT THAT POSITION IS. I'M TRYING IT THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!! *I've been looking for that spot!!!
> 
> Thanks for your reply ScarletBegonias. You're a poet.


Oh thank you!!  that's a nice compliment!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I had sex with my STBX pretty much daily or more but the most amazing sex is when:

IT ACTUALLY MEANT SOMETHING NOT ROUTINE

But that's just me


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

For me it is no longer about getting kinky or anything of that nature. Just uninhibited togetherness. In the last year I have had it twice. One time my wife bought some lingerie which she never down and then let me paint her with chocolate. She tile me later thanks for one of the best nights of my life. Another time recently she purchased fishnets and wore military boots and did up her hair and looked a billion dollars. That was unforgettable. I just don't understand why she doesn't want it anymore - was I too enthusiastic and scared her away. Been 5 months now and I am in hell. Can barely get a hug out of her...even romantic nights thy I plan are prefaced with complaints about not feeling well a few hours before we go out. Crazy, it feels cruel almost wish I never had te good times so that I would know what I am missing. She is so incredibly beautiful my best friend but sometimes so complex and mysterious...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

One of the signs that we've had really amazing sex , beside me having to lift her off the bed and carry her to the bathroom to " clean up", afterwards is this;
The morning after, she usually wants more.


----------

